# Boa found crossing Gold Coast road



## News Bot (May 2, 2013)

A BOA constrictor found on a Gold Coast road, believed to have been an illegal pet, was one of two exotic snakes euthanised by biosecurity officers.


*Published On:* 02-May-13 03:18 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## longqi (May 2, 2013)

"A more disturbing find was the discovery of a deadly saw-scaled viper at a warehouse in the Brisbane suburb of Rocklea"

That sentence there is much more scary
I rate the saw scale as probably the most dangerous snake on Earth.
Responsible for a HUGE number of deaths in Asia


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

longqi said:


> "A more disturbing find was the discovery of a deadly saw-scaled viper at a warehouse in the Brisbane suburb of Rocklea"
> 
> That sentence there is much more scary
> I rate the saw scale as probably the most dangerous snake on Earth.
> Responsible for a HUGE number of deaths in Asia


Wow where did you hear that, I live not too far from Rocklea and work in that area quite often.


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 2, 2013)

It was on the news and radio

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longqi (May 2, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Wow where did you hear that, I live not too far from Rocklea and work in that area quite often.




its mentioned in the same article as the boa linked by newsbot


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

longqi said:


> its mentioned in the same article as the boa linked by newsbot


I knew I should have read the article. Thanks


----------



## Zeusy (May 2, 2013)

apparently it may have come in an imported container. They were going on about 2 deadly snakes. Boa's deadly, don't think so.


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

There are a lot of import places around Rocklea.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 2, 2013)

Nothing new, I was offered some Pygmy Rattlers last week by a guy working at my local pet shop (no I will not give out the details!).


----------



## montysrainbow (May 4, 2013)

my mum was telling me about this today....all I could say was :shock: omg


----------

